# So far so good



## tbow388 (May 1, 2014)

Thought I would share a few pics of the garden. It is starting out nice.









And the newest green bean sprouts.


----------



## Garmins dad (May 1, 2014)

Wow.. How many plantings in a year do you do? I'm two to three weeks from planting here..


----------



## tbow388 (May 1, 2014)

I usually do a spring planting and very little fall stuff.

Besides this plot, I have a corn patch.


----------

